# Pocket Watch Servicing



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know of a watch maker/repairer in the liverpool area who could service my two keywound pocket watches, i have tried e-mailing stephen burridge from rye-time but as yet have had no response, i have also tried to get in touch with a guy whose details i got off the british horological society web site but no luck there either. Hope someone can help.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Try "The old watch shop" 1a Market St. Southport. Sorry I dont know the phone number


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Also "Hale antique clock restoration" it also says they repair watches too. 0151 425 2263 If they cant do it they probably know someone that can. good luck


----------



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

ian1 said:


> Also "Hale antique clock restoration" it also says they repair watches too. 0151 425 2263 If they cant do it they probably know someone that can. good luck


thanks ian.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

wal said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also "Hale antique clock restoration" it also says they repair watches too. 0151 425 2263 If they cant do it they probably know someone that can. good luck
> ...


No probs, I hope they can help you


----------

